# How two install dual emg on only one volume controlled guitar



## nathrizarri (Feb 12, 2008)

hy dudes i have been trying to find a way for it but i am so dissapointed and need some help dudes i finally got my ibanez MTM2 and i wanted to replace my emg 81-85 with v7-v8.. but there are few problems..

1: emg has 1 volume and 1 tone control with a switch at least but mtm2 has only a volume control.. what kinda wiring should i do?

2: MTM2 has 5 way switch but i can only connect 3 way with my current.. what can i do with it?

3:MTM2's jack place is long and emg's default one does not sits the hole.. Is there any problem for leaving wires that connected with jack enterance and connect them to MTM2's long one??

thx dudes for your helps i dont know english well sorry formy bad speech


----------



## ibznorange (Feb 12, 2008)

you gotta wire the 5 way like a 3. connect position 5 to 4, and 1 to 2. 
then, put the volume AFTER the switch. wire the pups straight to the switch


----------



## nathrizarri (Feb 14, 2008)

hmmm how about the battery wiring? does it makes difference to connect wires to default guitar jack enterance? and emg knobs comes as volume and tone together( connected) which wires should i remove


----------



## Lozek (Feb 14, 2008)

Hmmm, watching this thread carefully as I've just bought an MTM2 & am about to do exactly the same!!!!


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Feb 14, 2008)

1) Replace the 5 way with a 3 way, or wire it so several positions are the same (or wire one or two positions blank, ie, killswitch) So:

Lug 1 (bridge): Bridge pickup (hot)
Lug 2: Either kill (connect to ground) or connect to bridge again, or replicate one of the other wirings
Lug 3: Bridge + Neck (you'll need 2 wafers or whatever with this, so that they're only both on when pos 3 is selected)
Lug 4: Either kill (connect to ground) or connect to bridge again, or replicate one of the other wirings
Lug 5 (neck): Neck pickup (hot)

The simplest way on a 2 plate 5way switch would be to solder hot of bridge to 1,2,3 and hot of neck to the other wafer on 3,4,5

2) Remove the tone pot from the wiring assembly

3) Wire output from switch to volume.

It's pretty simple...


----------



## nathrizarri (Feb 17, 2008)

7 Dying Trees said:


> 1) Replace the 5 way with a 3 way, or wire it so several positions are the same (or wire one or two positions blank, ie, killswitch) So:
> 
> Lug 1 (bridge): Bridge pickup (hot)
> Lug 2: Either kill (connect to ground) or connect to bridge again, or replicate one of the other wirings
> ...



it didnt work


----------



## ukfswmart (Feb 17, 2008)

Are you sure you followed all the instructions? Either of 7DT or ibznorange's suggestions should work fine


----------



## Apophis (Feb 17, 2008)

http://www.emginc.com/downloads/wiringdiagrams/EMG-Hseries.pdf

fourth diagram (1vol, 1tone, 3pos lever switch)
1. replace 5-way with 3-way switch
2. connect like on diagram, but don't connect that tone - so connect ground (black wire) directly to the output jack from volume pot


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Feb 17, 2008)

Oh, on the output jack, you wire as follows:

Look at the EMG wiring diagram, and the "hot" from the volume should go exactly where it is on your guitar currently.

The "ground" should go exactly where it is currently.

Then, you'll have one spare connection on the output jack, and that's where you have to wire your 3rd wire, the one that goes to the battery


----------



## emux2 (Feb 18, 2008)

The emg's require a stereo output jack to turn the battery on and off by plugging in the guitar. I just put emg's into an S series for a friend and it already had the stereo jack in it but I am not sure if yours does. If your output jack has three lugs then it will work. If not you need to install a barrel type stereo jack like this

Switchcraft 1/4" Stereo Panel Jack - Electronics - Best Guitar Parts


If you want a tone knob but don't want to drill another hole in your guitar you can get a "Stacked Concentric Pot, Audio (Log) Taper, 25k/25k" from here:

HAS Sound Custom Guitar Controls and Harnesses- Parts


----------



## blind_reaper_20 (Mar 30, 2008)

7 Dying Trees said:


> 1) Replace the 5 way with a 3 way, or wire it so several positions are the same (or wire one or two positions blank, ie, killswitch) So:
> 
> Lug 1 (bridge): Bridge pickup (hot)
> Lug 2: Either kill (connect to ground) or connect to bridge again, or replicate one of the other wirings
> ...


Hi 7DT would you be able to give me a circuit diagram of the setup you described? it would be greatly appreciated as i am new at wiring guitars. cheers


----------



## newamerikangospel (Mar 30, 2008)

Yeah, usually its

2pickups one control system (one volume, one tone)=wire to switch>control system>output

2pickups two controls (either 2volumes 1tone, or 2volume 2tone, or 2volume)=wired to control system>switch>output


----------

